# Ok! Ok! Mathew's Triumphant  With the Waffle Bow (Yes or No)



## BlackArcher (Dec 8, 2009)

Look at this pic and specs.  Is this a Tournament bow?  What are your thoughts?

http://mathewsinc.com/mathews-bows-13119-44-ViewProduct-1507-324.asp

IBO Rating:__Up to 325 fps
Axle-to-Axle:__39"
Brace Height:__7"
Draw Weight:__40 - 70 lbs, 65 lbs
Bow Weight:__4.6 lbs**
Let-off:__65%, 80%
Draw Lengths:__26"-32"
Half Sizes:__26.5"-31.5"


----------



## 3darcher (Dec 8, 2009)

"is this a tournament bow"...

we'll have to wait and see. At first looks, it may raise a few eyebrows in regards to the parallel limbs and wood grip. However, the Monster has limbs past parallel and, as you remember, did quiet well on the tournament scene last year in the hands of some of your senior elders. So this bow could be and probably will be a shooter.   I think it will take some folks by surprise.


----------



## Brian from GA (Dec 8, 2009)

Already ordered mine. 

E, I thought you were a Hoyt man, what gives with all the Mathews interest again? The Triumph ought to be the bow for you with the 32" draw length.


----------



## BlackArcher (Dec 8, 2009)

Brian from GA said:


> Already ordered mine.
> 
> E, I thought you were a Hoyt man, what gives with all the Mathews interest again? The Triumph ought to be the bow for you with the 32" draw length.



Brian, Don't get it twisted. I posted this to see what silly smart alec remark you and your brother may have.  Good Luck with that waffle maker.  I got a HOYT in "B"eat down "B"lue and Obama "B"lack.


----------



## Hunterrs (Dec 8, 2009)

If I could afford one, it would be a tournament bow for me.  I shot the Z7 and loved it.  This one has to be at least that nice.  One inch longer than the Apex 7, same bh.  Fat wood grip would have to go.  How can Mathews continue to make those stinking fat grips?


----------



## thompsonsz71 (Dec 9, 2009)

the new grips really arent that fat..... very slim.... try one and see for yourself.... you could always put a shrewd on there


----------



## Matt Sowell (Dec 9, 2009)

to the 8 guys that didnt like it, go shoot it and you will.... very smooth bow


----------



## 3darcher (Dec 9, 2009)

BlackArcher said:


> Brian, Don't get it twisted. I posted this to see what silly smart alec remark you and your brother may have.  Good Luck with that waffle maker.  I got a HOYT in "B"eat down "B"lue and Obama "B"lack.



EZ, your next bow after that new Hoyt will be a Bear because when that Hoyt doesn't provide a change you're looking for, it will be a pain for you to bare.


----------



## Silver Mallard (Dec 9, 2009)

Mathews slimmed the wood grip down a bit on the Z7. It feels really good. I hope that they will integrate the conquest 4 / Apex type grip in with the new hunting bows. As far the new triumph is concerned, I haven't shot it yet.


----------



## BlackArcher (Dec 9, 2009)

*Bare this*



3darcher said:


> EZ, your next bow after that new Hoyt will be a Bear because when that Hoyt doesn't provide a change you're looking for, it will be a pain for you to bare.



Oh! Ok Mo. Its really like this..Bare the Beatdown the BA got for ya.


----------



## Hunterrs (Dec 9, 2009)

thompsonsz71 said:


> the new grips really arent that fat..... very slim.... try one and see for yourself.... you could always put a shrewd on there



Right now I have three Mathews bows and I love them all.  The only grip issue I had was on my Drenalin and I replaced it with a torqueless.  I still shouldn't have to change a grip on a new bow.


----------



## badcompany (Dec 9, 2009)

BlackArcher said:


> I got a HOYT in "B"eat down "B"lue and Obama "B"lack.



Obama isBlack??????


----------



## GA HOYT (Dec 9, 2009)

to me it looks like crap
i would be afraid that if i put it in a press i would bend the riser.


----------



## horse2292 (Dec 9, 2009)

Matt Sowell said:


> to the 8 guys that didnt like it, go shoot it and you will.... very smooth bow



Sorry but I have never shot a mathews. I did pick up the monster only to quickly put it down. Just not for me.

I shoot the Athens Accomplice and have an Elite XLR.


----------



## BlackArcher (Dec 9, 2009)

badcompany said:


> Obama isBlack??????



Actually Black and Blue (Slight Shade of Purple) from all the Republican  Beatdowns.

Seriously:-  I would like to see what the Mathew's Pro staff is shooting this year.


----------



## Brian from GA (Dec 9, 2009)

BlackArcher said:


> I got a HOYT in "B"eat down "B"lue and Obama "B"lack.



I didn't know Hoyt's came in high yellow!!


----------



## ddd-shooter (Dec 10, 2009)

I am just glad Mathews made a bow that can go up to 32" with a long ATA. 

I would be interested to try one out...


----------



## thompsonsz71 (Dec 10, 2009)

if im not mistake theyve been makin a 32 inch bow for quite a while..... conquest2 3 and 4 i believe will all go to 32


----------



## MFX400 (Dec 10, 2009)

I like it, if I wanted a TOY then I would get a hoyt


----------



## BlackArcher (Dec 10, 2009)

Brian from GA said:


> I didn't know Hoyt's came in high yellow!!


Hey! Hey! Easy now!


----------



## j.irvin (Dec 13, 2009)

I hope the Triumph shoots 100% better than it looks.  I'll stick with my C4 for now.


----------



## Taylor Co. (Dec 13, 2009)

This is a not sure from me. We will have to see once a few get to shooting it. I would have to shoot it to be sure.


----------



## Brian from GA (Dec 13, 2009)

Got an email from Mathews saying the bow will not ship until mid to late January so we will not know for a while. The DLD is shooting fine anyway.


----------



## bowsmith (Dec 13, 2009)

I'm sure it shoots good....but dang is it ugly.  Perfect bow for Brian for sure.


----------



## alligood729 (Dec 14, 2009)

bowsmith said:


> I'm sure it shoots good....but dang is it ugly.  Perfect bow for Brian for sure.



oh no you did not.......


----------



## JC280 (Dec 14, 2009)

I shot the Triumph at the dealer show last week and it shot really well. The bow was very ballanced and the draw was super smooth for the speed they are claiming. I was disappointed with the grip but it can be replaced with something else. Nice to see it available in 65% and 80% letoff.


----------



## BlackArcher (Dec 14, 2009)

I saw the Z7 up close and personal.  The Grid look in camo is not so bad.  How it shoots..?  Have no idea.  It was way too short for me.  It looks decent though.


----------



## Brian from GA (Dec 14, 2009)

bowsmith said:


> I'm sure it shoots good....but dang is it ugly.  Perfect bow for Brian for sure.



You're right.... I need something to knock a little sexy off me!!


----------



## Brian from GA (Dec 14, 2009)

JC280 said:


> I shot the Triumph at the dealer show last week and it shot really well. The bow was very ballanced and the draw was super smooth for the speed they are claiming. I was disappointed with the grip but it can be replaced with something else. Nice to see it available in 65% and 80% letoff.



I'm jealous Jonathan. Which shop did you go with?


----------



## bowsmith (Dec 14, 2009)

Brian from GA said:


> You're right.... I need something to knock a little sexy off me!!



If ya can't shoot good, look good.


----------



## JC280 (Dec 14, 2009)

Brian from GA said:


> I'm jealous Jonathan. Which shop did you go with?



I went with someone from Shuler's. The best part of the trip was the tour of the Trek bicycle factory. We got to see all of Lance's tour winning bikes and 90% of the factory. Cool stuff!

JC


----------



## Hawire (Dec 20, 2009)

GA HOYT said:


> to me it looks like crap
> i would be afraid that if i put it in a press i would bend the riser.



The riser is actually stringer than the Monster, or the Reezen. Put it in a press and watch the lack of riser flex. Now put a Monster in and watch the riser flex .75"-1".
I never would have believed it if I had not saw for myself.


----------



## BlackArcher (Jan 21, 2010)

*(currently) 21-like / 23- dislike*

So I guess it is about 50/50...  Since this post, have anyone shot it in competition as yet?  If so, what do ya think?


----------



## Brian from GA (Jan 21, 2010)

I don't think anyone has shot one at all other than at the Mathews show. I got an email from Mathews a couple days ago saying that a few were trickling out the door but for the majority not to expect them before mid February. I spoke with Levi Morgan and Evan Baize at the ATA show and neither had one yet. Levi said he was not going to play with it until he got time anyway because he is shooting his original Conquest very well. Evan is shooting a DLD. 

Should be hearing tons of reports in the next two to three weeks with folks receiving theirs. 

They did come out with a new grip to go on it and any of Mathews bows with the wood grip. 

www.archerynewsnow.com

Go to the bottom of the page.


----------



## SteadyHoyt12's (Jan 21, 2010)

*Its Ugly As Can Be!!!*

Im not sure how it shoots but its UGLY! And i personally dont play chase so i wouldnt shoot it anyways. I will stick with my HOYT!!!


----------



## Brian from GA (Jan 21, 2010)

Darrin Christenberry says over on AT that he has gotten his. I wonder why he got his before I got mine


----------



## shawn mills (Jan 21, 2010)

I shoot a Mathews DXT and love it. The new Z7 is one ugly bow though!


----------



## 3darcher (Jan 21, 2010)

sure like the look of the FOCUS grip.


----------

